
When they throw the 'overqualified' term, what do they actually mean by it? - stephen82
For 2 years now I&#x27;m unemployed and I have sent my resume to multiple recruiters that they are trying really hard to help me find a job.<p>Many candidate employers told them that I&#x27;m overqualified and thought at first it was a joke.<p>Then I went to various interviews and indeed within my 2-year unemployment span I would get rejected with the now fully-accustomed term of &#x27;overqualified&#x27;.<p>A few days ago that I was rejected for yet another time I have decided to write an article, kind of a mixture of ranting and asking them in a way.<p>For those who are interested you can read it at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stefanos82.github.io&#x2F;posts&#x2F;2017&#x2F;05&#x2F;28&#x2F;when-you-are-overqualified-whatever-that-means.html and answer accordingly if you want.<p>I feel so worthless right now, but I&#x27;m so eager to learn new things.<p>Would you be so kind to provide me your valuable feedback? You are my only hope, cheers.
======
kradem
Three pages with a lot of text talking about sole thing - earning money - yet,
you haven't mentioned it at all.

P.S. I was trying to get rid of programming ten years ago and I talked to
entrepreneur I knew, wished to switch to my original profession through the
job he offered. He tought of me as overqualified, but we agreed very soon -
after I confirmed I'll work 168 hours/month for starting 400€...

P.P.S. Croatia...

